# #2022 FIFA World Cup Vote: Round 2



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Voting rules
*
1. Votes are now public
2. All forumers that have created multiple accounts in Round 1 as detected by the SSC system will be *instantly banned*, and may not participate
3. Only forumers with 100 posts will be eligible to vote.

*You are advised NOT to post in this thread. Vote and move along.*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Voting rules

1. Votes are now public
2. All forumers that have created multiple accounts in Round 1 as detected by the SSC system will be instantly banned, and may not participate
3. Only forumers with 100 posts will be eligible to vote.
*
You are advised NOT to post in this thread. Vote and move along. *


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Voting Scandal
*

1. Given the number of multiple accounts created by forumers, there will be a delay between the results of Round 2 and the start of Round 3 (if one is required)

2. All forumers, banned for violating the rules, in some cases, creating 15 accounts, will have their votes removed i.e. they will be null and void

3. All forumers with less than 100 posts will not have their votes count.

A full summary of the voting in Round 2 will be released a few hours after the end of Round 2, including the names of the multiple accounts created, and the responsible forumers.

The transition from a private to public vote has significanly enhanced the quality of the results of the Round 2 poll.
*
Forumers are reminded that an automatic detection system tracks every forumer with multiple accounts each and every time they log in, confirming the rule violation.*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Voting for Round 2 has now closed.*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Round 2: Voting Results*

The candidature of *Japan*, having obtained the least number of votes, will not participate in the next round.

*Eligible:* Registered Forumers AND 100 post minimum
*Participants *169
*Abstentions *0
*Valid ballots* 127
*Invalid ballots* 42
*Majority required *64 



> *
> Australia 56
> Japan 5
> Qatar 35
> USA 31*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Round 2: *Multiple Accounts as detected by SSC automated detection system

All of the following accounts have been suspended.

*Waqif*

waqif
arabuser
justdream
vivianix
ramazy
magnonak
amrak
nawader
sadara
draman
markazy
hadaya
altiff
lastday
nayif
qatarson (with the following subset)


wakrah
 arabuser
 overground2010
 qatarson
 three5ive
 qatari2010
earthview

*Qatar Son 333*

MontBlanc
Qatar Son 333


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

How sad is that, seriously?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Invalid Votes: number of invalid votes out of total votes
*

Australia 22 of 78
Japan 2 of 7
Qatar 13 of 48
USA 5 of 36


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> *Round 2: *Multiple Accounts as detected by SSC automated detection system
> 
> All of the following accounts have been suspended.
> 
> ...


:nuts: That is Pathological. :lol:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

I think you've only confirmed what was already known about Waqif.With half of them (well every one that I saw post anyway)it was so obvious
As for 333 I didn't think he'd stoop as well

This is a little snap shot of the entire Qatar bid actually.Because of the small population and the low support base we see the load carried by precious few.

Waqif was going to have a union meeting with all his multi's to decide on whether or not participate in this poll:lol:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

:lol: I bet he was.

I'm pretty naive and absent minded though (well that and my atrocious spelling). Multible accounts have never really enter my thoughts before, nor have I looked out for them. Some sad little people among us.


----------



## qatar2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> *Invalid Votes: number of invalid votes out of total votes
> *
> 
> Australia 22 of 78



funny are they suspended as fifa suspended oceana member


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Guys, is there a tumbleweed emoticon?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^That will do quite nicely Rob.


----------



## qatar2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> *Round 2: Voting Results*
> 
> The candidature of *Japan*, having obtained the least number of votes, will not participate in the next round.


oh realy when mr sepp blatter said Japan is eliminated interesting ..... it is too late in japan now they will be shocked of the result tommorow sepp lol


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

qatar2010 said:


> oh realy when mr sepp blatter said Japan is eliminated interesting ..... it is too late in japan now they will be shocked of the result tommorow sepp lol


Nice one, waqif arabuser justdream vivianix ramazy magnonak amrak nawader sadara draman markazy hadaya altiff lastday nayif qatarson wakrah arabuser
overground2010 three5ive qatari2010 earthview



_X_ said:


> Waqif was going to have a union meeting with all his multi's to decide on whether or not participate in this poll


Gold.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> *Round 2: *Multiple Accounts as detected by SSC automated detection system
> 
> All of the following accounts have been suspended.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Wait...with this thing that supposedly detects multi's then why wasn't waqif banned earlier?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Will737 said:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> 
> Wait...with this thing that supposedly detects multi's then why wasn't waqif banned earlier?


Yes, but moderators have to manually check the threads on multiple accounts.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> *Round 2: *Multiple Accounts as detected by SSC automated detection system
> 
> All of the following accounts have been suspended.
> 
> ...


seriously Waqif, another one? we are the premier clone breeding facility in the Empire, we are not a Costco


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> *Round 2: *Multiple Accounts as detected by SSC automated detection system
> 
> All of the following accounts have been suspended.
> 
> ...


^^
I'm still convinced its all the work of Jim856796


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> :lol: I bet he was.
> 
> I'm pretty naive and absent minded though (well that and my atrocious spelling). Multible accounts have never really enter my thoughts before, nor have I looked out for them. Some sad little people among us.



Wezza and self are well used to it.We know of one bloke who always had at least 500 multi's:lol:and over the years must've had thousands.Infact ,the forum although it had many thousands of members in reality only had about 80:lol:

Thats why we can both spot these characters straight away


----------

